

'Germanwings passenger video' is authentic, says French magazine - dreamweapon
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/apr/01/germanwings-passenger-video-authentic-paris-match

======
captaincrowbar
A phone recording surviving the crash isn't too implausible. Remember that it
doesn't need the whole phone to come through in one piece, only the memory
chip (possibly an SD card).

On the other hand, the reason I'm very skeptical about this story is this
part: "Near the end there was reportedly a heavy shake and the cabin tilted
sharply to one side. After further screams the video ended, Bild said."

The impact speed has been estimated at about 700 km/h, or about 200 metres per
second. The fuselage of an A320 is 37 metres long. First impact to complete
destruction would take about 1/10 of a second; the described sequence of
events takes far too long to be plausible. (The only way it might work is if
the first impact was on a wingtip.)

~~~
joezydeco
"The aircraft clipped a mountain ridge, then crashed into a mountainside at
9.40."

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/aviation/11498132/Germanwing...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/aviation/11498132/Germanwings-
Airbus-A320-tragedy-cockpit-recordings-reveal-co-pilot-Andreas-Lubitz-crashed-
plane-deliberately.html)

------
dalke
"but French police say story is false" ... ""Considering that everything on
the plane was destroyed, it would be unusual for a mobile phone to survive the
impact""

